# 3.5 vq35de problem



## Maxlife (Nov 5, 2012)

so i have have a 2002 maxima and its running really bad misfiring a lot i have code p0300 and ive changed the coils plugs checked for leaks checked fuel pump/ injectors i dont know what else to do help please


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Let me know what your problem was i just bought a 02 maxima and it also has the p0300.

I really dont know S**t bout maximas and i need help on where to start looking at as for the cause of the problem.


----------

